# Avid SD7 Vs Avid SD5



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

I have decided to change my deore levers that I am using with the deore mechanical brakes for Avid levers (after some search on the internet it seems that Avids will improve the deore discs - do you agree?). So, I am between 2 Avid SD7 and Avid SD5. Are Avid SD7 levers better than the SD5? At chainreaction SD5 are more expensive. I thought SD7 are the upgrade of SD5. Thanks.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*The differences*

They are different colors, and the SD 7 has a window which shows you the position of the adjustable screw that changes the lever position/modulation. If the SD 7 are cheaper, by all means don't question it, just buy them.

As for the "improvement" of your Deores, it will be in their modulation, not an increase in power, as described clearly in the answers to your original post.

You won't regret buying them, I'll say that much.

Bob


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

You can get the Ti version of the SD levers on eBay for about 30 bucks. Good stuff, those.


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*Don't exist anymore*



Call_me_Clyde said:


> They are different colors, and the *SD 7 has a window which shows you the position of the adjustable screw that changes the lever *position/modulation. If the SD 7 are cheaper, by all means don't question it, just buy them.
> 
> As for the "improvement" of your Deores, it will be in their modulation, not an increase in power, as described clearly in the answers to your original post.
> 
> ...


 Clyde, The SD 7 levers no longer have the viewport window, and they don't make SD 5 levers anymore, now calles FR 5. The SD 7 levers are real nice, way better than Shimano in any form. I have the older SD 7 levers with the viewport windows and my bro has the newer style ones without the viewports. They are a little different but basically the same. I think I like the newer lever blades a little better as they are wider and a tad more comfy. My old style levers are tough as nails and the best levers I have ever run for V brakes and they would be just as superior for the mech disc's.

http://sram.com/en/avid/levers/index.php


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks for the clarification*

I must be getting old..LOL. Didn't realize Avid changed things. Looks like I need to do some web site surfing to bring myself up to speed.

Bob


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I much prefer the older levers with the view ports. Thankfully, you can get NOS ones cheaply and plentifully on eBay.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

*ok*

I rode the SD7's for a couple years before switching to the juicy's. (rode them with avid mech's) They were great and performed flawlessly....def appreciated the adjustability!


----------



## rweakley (Sep 7, 2008)

What do you mean when you say that improvement "will be in their modulation, not an increase in power"?
Can anyone explain to me the difference that can be made between two peices of equipment that just pull cable? I know it may be intuitive to all of you, but I was contemplating changing my cheap stock levers (tektro bottom of the barrel) when I thought to myself "these work fine, what benefit can I possibly get from changing them?"


----------



## AzN_devil (Oct 28, 2008)

if you can grab hold of the older avid levers get them...it feels better and is stiffer than the new ones imo


----------



## rweakley (Sep 7, 2008)

AzN, did you check out how old the original post was? I'm sure he has some levers by now. I just thought it was an appropriate place to post my question.


----------



## AzN_devil (Oct 28, 2008)

nope not really lol...i was bored at work and its on the first page of the forum so i just replied.. =X


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

rweakley said:


> what benefit can I possibly get from changing them?"


the Avid SD7 levers allow you to adjust the how much cable is pulled by the lever, therefore allowing you much more adjustability over power vs. modulation.

I am now using hydraulic discs, but if I went back to mechanical disks or v brakes I would only do it if I could use the adjustable Avid levers.


----------



## 99em1 (May 6, 2009)

Speaking of SD7's, I don't understand the adjustability. I turned the knob all the way to either direction and didn't notice anything.


----------

